# Megs DAP



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

:buffer: HI all :newbie: here!! With the better weather on the way (Ihope) I am considering purchasing a megs G220 dual action polisher. I have some scratches and swirls that I would like to remove from my 02 BMW. Saphire black by the way. Now here is the problem I have no experiance with machine polishing and am scared of doing more damage than good. I would just like to put the feelers out to see if there are any pro`s in N Ireland that would give some tutition in my direction, and the cost involved. Any advice or information greatly welcome.

Thanks fr the time Jonny :wall:


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Jonny if your looking for help with a polisher the thing to do would be give vagen a shout and ask for Christopher, he showed me the ropes when I bought mine. I have the version 2 g220 I think they have the new mk3 in stock now. Very helpful and couldn't do enough for you.


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry hit button twice *noob*


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Come along to one of the meets and the lads would be more than happy to talk you through it. Alternatively there are vids on here and "how to" guides on how to use a polisher and they are really helpful.

Also there is a Meguairs tuitition day coming up April 18 I think and G220 is one of the topics / items being covered on the day as far as I can remember. Theres a thread in this section http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108804 . I have a G220 too, but am worried about the reliability issues that have been associated with it. Having held it side by side to a porter cable DA polisher they look nearly identical except for the gear box section.

Also get in touch with BillyT (also from NI and he's a member on here, he has lots of posts in this section and is a sound bloke) he can supply the Kestral polisher, smae kind of thing as the G220, but great value for money.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey gavin, Thanks for the reply. Next stupid question coming up who is vagen and how do I contact him? Sorry for being such a newbie lol


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

jonnyw59 said:


> Hey gavin, Thanks for the reply. Next stupid question coming up who is vagen and how do I contact him? Sorry for being such a newbie lol


LOL look at me i managed to post twice if anyone's a noob its me. You can contact them on their website address is www.vagen.vg


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey John thanks for the reply. I have read alot on here about the meets and I would love to go to one. I`d just hate to go and feel like a fish out of water, after all I am a newbie and listening to all you guys you sound like seasoned pro`s. I`l try billyt for the kestral to see is the much off a differance in the price and proformance. 
Thanks again.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

cheers gavin.


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

jonnyw59 said:


> Hey John thanks for the reply. I have read alot on here about the meets and I would love to go to one. I`d just hate to go and feel like a fish out of water, after all I am a newbie and listening to all you guys you sound like seasoned pro`s. I`l try billyt for the kestral to see is the much off a differance in the price and proformance.
> Thanks again.


We all had to learn once and everybody at the meets knows that! Funny thing is, as much as I know or think I know, I always learn something new or get new hints / tips / tricks to try. Also it can help as you can get to try out new products / techniques under guideance / supervision.

Always found the meets to be beneficial and you shouldn't feel like a fish out of water at all. We are all there for the same reason.

Billy wont steer you wrong, he's a good guy and will sort you out with a Kestral.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Where in Co Antrim are you?, I could give you a quick demo, I have the same colour car.

The meets are a great place to learn, watch and ask questions - I hope to be at the next meet


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The megs meet will cater mainly for the beginner looking to get into detailing there are plenty of meets with advanced techniques over here but as yet noone caters for the beginner so the Megs meet will do this then the next one we will do some more advanced things as well and grow the meet over time. PM me if u want


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

if you want to see a kestrel DA being used you could come down to parkgate garages in belfast where charlie from cams uses his all the time an loves it and we could give you some tips


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey PDK im in ballyclare. Id be greatful for a quick demo if you could spare the time. Im thinking that im going to have to go to the next meet. Im sure I will pick up alot of useful info. When and where is the next meet. Knowing my luck I will be be working.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey billy how are ya? Just looking on your advice on the kestral. I have been looking megs DA which seems to the one for the beginner, would the kestral be ok for a novice like myself. With the cost involved I want to get this right first time lol. John G says your the man to speak to should I decide to go for the kestral.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

i'm in the same boat m8 , i'll be takin a trip up shortly and wouldnt mind seen the kestral in action and hopefully get one


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

the Megs meet is on the 18th of April. and the G220 will be demoed and you can have a go on scrap panels too


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

jonnyw59 said:


> Hey billy how are ya? Just looking on your advice on the kestral. I have been looking megs DA which seems to the one for the beginner, would the kestral be ok for a novice like myself. With the cost involved I want to get this right first time lol. John G says your the man to speak to should I decide to go for the kestral.


charlie uses his kestral 4 or 5 times a week and has had it for 3 months if you where going to get a DA polisher look at it this way how often will you use it.
the g220 is £150 and maybe a bit better quality than the kestrel but they our very alike and the new batch of kestrals will be about £90 and will do the same job also the first batch came with a 5" backing plate which you would need
so the best way is to see both of them in action and make your mind up then
cheers bill


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The Kestral's are good as I have just bought a rotary Billy is right dont rush into it pick which one u like and sits ur wallet remember how often are u going u use it and take it from there!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

:buffer: Thanks billy and thanks ronnie. You`s have given me alot to think about. Im am greatful for your time and comments. IM going to do my best to get to the meet in april, the first of many I hope. Think im working but maybe try and sneak of early  Could you pm me the exact address as I may need it for the sat nav. Many thanks again!!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

PM me with contact info, I'm planning on machine polishing my car tomorrow, weather permitting - I only use a rotary now, but your more than welcome to have a go with it.

PS apologies for the delay in my reply.


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> i'm in the same boat m8 , i'll be takin a trip up shortly and wouldnt mind seen the kestral in action and hopefully get one


Hey Paul, if you want a go of a G220 or a porter cable give me a shout, will be using both of them again soon, probably on a BMW 525i.


----------

